# On the Mat: Topic 8 Committed Action Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Aug 20, 2004)

Fellow Martial Artists,

Good afternoon.  I would like to post the link to the new OTM 8 covering the concept/ term Committed Action.

Please visit-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/On_the_Mat_Session_0008_Committed_Action.wmv

OR

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/OntheMat.html

We welcome any comments and suggestions.  Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## MJS (Aug 20, 2004)

Great clip!!  Thank you for posting it!  I think that the lesson can also be applied to the thread "Opponents reaction to strikes" found in the Kenpo General forum.  

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 20, 2004)

I think this is one of the best you've done so far in your series.  Although simple in concept, it can be a challenge for some. How do you determine what topics to cover?

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 20, 2004)

Mr. Ryer 

    Great Topic.  We practice this in every aspect in our school.  I think that this is becoming a lost point in most schools.  
Salute
Rick English


----------



## Hanzo04 (Aug 20, 2004)

out of all the OTM clips series i like this the best. it's very obvious how you explain commiting to your actions. by any chance can you elaborate on that? and i like the fact that you were the target dummy. not a lot of the instructors out today like to have the techniques performed on them and for that my hat goes off to you. you also explains things with not that much detail so that the regular person can understand what you're talking about. keep up the good work Master Ryer. we need more teachers like you. if you open up a school in chicago i would definitely join!


----------



## True2Kenpo (Aug 20, 2004)

Fellow Martial Artists,

Thanks to all of you for your time and for the kind words and the questions.  I would like to answer each of them...

Ceicei-  I try to make a list of topics I would like to cover a few weeks ahead of schedule.  However, most times as I am working with my students and getting feedback from other individuals like yourself, I get some ideas for clips.  Honestly, lately when I am teaching class an idea might be brought up and I write it on the school mirror so I do not forget it 

Hanzo04-  I would love to elaborate on OTM 8.  As I look at my requirement sheets and analyze the attacks...  I think the attacks could be even more detailed and specified...  just like the techniques too.  But it would be hard to write all of that out or even learn it through a video clip.  It needs to be taught in person and felt in person to really understand.  I think too many times, the commitment of the attack in practice is not enough.

Take for example the Ram techniques...  (AND I AM NOT SAYING I AM NOT GUILTY OF THIS MYSELF, CAUSE I HAVE DONE IT TOO  )  But anyway, I love watching people attack and they really put themself on the ground with no intention of truly attacking or being hit.  We need to hit, be hit, and attack with more commitment because that is what makes the techniques work (as shown with Flight to Freedom) and if not, as Mr. Whitson would say, it gives the person a false sense of security.  Then they leave the school and are really attacked and what a difference the real attack is going to make.

This is probably obvious, but the fact is it is also overlooked in some cases.

Again, thanks so much for the feedback.  It is all appreciated and if you are ever in Pittsburgh our home is yours as well.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 20, 2004)

Exellent as always! That's a good philosophy that applies to not only Kenpo!


----------



## Kim Dahl (Aug 21, 2004)

What can I say, always a pleasure to watch on the mat series Mr .Ryer.




> It needs to be taught in person and felt in person to really understand. I think too many times, the commitment of the attack in practice is not enough.


 

Right on  Remember a realistic attack , give a realistic defence 



Best Regards 

Kim Dahl

www.Kenpo.dk


----------

